# Help needed for info on types of fish caught at PB surf for eating.



## firemcd (Jan 26, 2021)

We have licenses and all the gear for surf fishing with sand fleas. What we don’t have, and has been very hard to find, is a accurate guide to the types of fish we will catch at the surf and which ones are suitable (tasty) for eating. Any additional info on minimum lengths and limit per person of each edible species, per day would be a “tasty” bonus! Thank you so very much, from a retired, fish starving Firefighter


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fish Rules App


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The primary targeted tablefare in the surf is Pompano and Whiting.
Occasionally a redfish or Spanish mackerel.
Good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

firemcd said:


> We have licenses and all the gear for surf fishing with sand fleas. What we don’t have, and has been very hard to find, is a accurate guide to the types of fish we will catch at the surf and which ones are suitable (tasty) for eating. Any additional info on minimum lengths and limit per person of each edible species, per day would be a “tasty” bonus! Thank you so very much, from a retired, fish starving Firefighter


Florida Fish and Wildlife app, Fish Hunt FL. Also keeps copies of your licenses.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you can catch all the whiting you want. easy to catch, easy to clean.
jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Whiting are some good eating.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> Whiting are some good eating.


yep, no matter how you cook it. Caribbean style is great using those fish.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Whiting will be closer than you think, like maybe waist deep water and on out.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, i forgot to say "welcome to the forum",.
jack


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bluefish as well, I would bleed them in the sand. But they are okay.






Jim


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just don't let them see you take the hook out. they bite like hell.
jack


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way... feel out the guy next to you who is catching fish when you are not. Talk to him, then ask him what you are doing wrong.

Ask him if he can help you catch a fish. A kid along for the ride helps.

Ask for his help. He might blow you off. That's okay. He's not being a jerk, he just doesn't want to give away his techniques. Respect that.

But he might be happy to help if you ask.

There are some BIG differences in "patterns" that he presents and you present.

When you take his advice, then catch a fish, say "thanks", or even better, have your kid say it.

Then share it if you get good enough that some newby next to you is using the wrong stuff asks you.

Jim


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Whole grilled or baked pompano is the ticket. Witings make some awesome fish 🌮 tacos


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite for Pompano, a little expensive, a little technical.






Pompano En Papillote







www.emerils.com





Jim


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jim t said:


> My favorite for Pompano, a little expensive, a little technical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, kinda like stuffed flounder? that is some good eatin.
jack


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

get fish bites........ will be way less frustrating then sand fleas and you can catch everything on it


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I’d recommended taking along a couple of casting spoons as well. Kastmaster, Sea Striker, and Tsunami all make good ones. I have seen plenty of times where the set rig fishing is very slow but a spoon can pull Spanish, bluefish, and even a trout or red. Sheepshead and Mangrove Snapper are also really good to eat but you need to be around struct to catch them—Fort Pickens pier and jetties are an easy option there. Definitely download Fish Rules app to help track regulations.

I personally think pretty much all fish can be great to eat, but some species like bluefish you have to get all the bloodline out. Whiting seems to be a reliable option from the surf is good pretty much no matter how you cook it.


----------

